# Stumbled upon something



## smokingforyears (Aug 12, 2013)

To all you loyal smokers out there, I am by no means a tagged or whatever the call people now days when there trying to advertise, but to my enjoyment I stumbled upon some magic stuff. It's called Big Wayne's smoked sea salt. I'm telling you I put the hickory smoked kind on my brisket over night and then smoked it the next day, never have I had brisket turn out as good as this one, I'm sold. I found this stuf just searching around the web, I'm sure you can get it through the google or something, good stuff


----------



## kgb1 (Aug 12, 2013)

smokingforyears said:


> To all you loyal smokers out there, I am by no means a tagged or whatever the call people now days when there trying to advertise, but to my enjoyment I stumbled upon some magic stuff. It's called Big Wayne's smoked sea salt. I'm telling you I put the hickory smoked kind on my brisket over night and then smoked it the next day, never have I had brisket turn out as good as this one, I'm sold. I found this stuf just searching around the web, I'm sure you can get it through the google or something, good stuff



I love the hickory smoked sea salt from Maine Sea Salt. I haven't used it for smoking but loved it for grilling steaks and such. 













image.jpg



__ kgb1
__ Aug 12, 2013


----------



## smokingforyears (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm going to give that one a try too. I'm was in shock, never used sea salt, but man evidentially the difference is outstanding


----------



## smokingforyears (Aug 12, 2013)

image.jpg



__ smokingforyears
__ Aug 12, 2013





Took a pic of the brisket, used that big waynes sea salt and sum pepper, wife went nostalgic..lol


----------



## smokingforyears (Aug 12, 2013)

Here I found it












image.jpg



__ smokingforyears
__ Aug 12, 2013


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 12, 2013)

Brisket looks good! I buy sea salt and smoke it myself.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 12, 2013)

Smokingforyears , you can do your own Smoked Sea Salt... check the Search at the top of the page. Fun and cheaper...


----------



## bmaneatsmeat31 (Aug 29, 2013)

Out of the ones that i have tried the Big Wayne's BBQ smoked sea salts are my favorite as well. The hickory is my current favorite: but all taste amazing.


----------



## eman (Aug 29, 2013)

I usually smoke a pan of sea salt and a pan of kosher salt when i smoke cheese.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 29, 2013)

I like to grind up Serrano or jalapeño and mix that in with my salt and then smoke it. Gives the salt a whole other level of flavor!


----------

